# Donut Head



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry for the brightness of the pic but wanted to share Sasha's latest groom by my groomer friend. He gave her what he calls a "Donut Head" 

I've tried to shape it this way in the past but could never quite get it to be so rounded like that. Watching him do it seemed easy but actually doing it is another thing :confused3:


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha cute!! She looks so fluffy! Like a plushie.


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG...the cuteness just killed me...I can't take anymore pictures of Sasha. She's soooo adorable that it makes my eyes water.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She looks almost too cute to be real!! If anyone looks at that picture and fails to smile, check them for a pulse!! _Adorable_, just shows what a great hairdo does for a girl!! Love it!!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks all....she does look like a stuffed toy than a real dog all brushed up like that. Didn't last long though, the moment she got off the grooming table she went to the couch and rolled herself all over :lol:


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

oh.. that is Sasha.. Haha.. I saw it in the groomer's facebook  Sasha is adorable as usual ^^ You were in KL!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruey, I am in KL yes. You know the groomer? He's from Penang, he's here for some dog events and usually stays at my place when he's here in KL. That's where I take full advantage and get him to pick up after my own grooming mess LOL


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

I have all sort of "friends" in FB, especially people with doggies. Don't know him personally but seen his grooming works via FB haha..


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, that's some amazing scissor work! Perfectly spherical topknot and oval mustache. Kudos to your groomer. Sasha looks fantastic, as usual.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She looks amazing! Her cut is so perfect she looks like a fuzzy, stuffed toy.


----------



## angrymeerkat (Aug 31, 2011)

*Love it*

I love that poofy donut head! although I am at risk of repeating what others have said, I have to say the cutie doesn't look real. Love the cut on the legs too.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you! One of these days I will turn her into a real poodle with shaved muzzle and all (am really curious as to how she will look like) but for now we still love seeing a little walking jumping teddy bear around the house :lol: She just melts our hearts....whenever I have a bad day and I come home and see her cute little face all my worries just disappears


----------



## angrymeerkat (Aug 31, 2011)

*fluffy face*

Why be like all the other poodles out there? Sasha is a character.

Of course, I am partial to that look. Spike has never had a shaved muzzle either. I can't bear to lose his old man mustache.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Love Sasha's look! I want my standard to look like her! He'll be a giant teddy bear!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I LOVE it!!! I wish some of my clients would let me leave that much hair on top of the noses.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Sasha has to be one of the cutest pups I've ever seen, such a teddy bear. That is a phenomenal scissoring job. It's so rare for me to see a poodle with hair that long on the muzzle, more fun grooming ideas to file away for later experimenting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks  A bit on the maintenance side though for this type of look. I have to trim around the eyes and muzzle on a weekly basis to keep the hair from covering her eyes, but it's worth it!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

okay the cuteness factor won me over. reminds me of a stuffed animal!


----------

